# My Rock Bottom Brewery Nacho Recipe



## nestlund (Jan 21, 2012)

Chips and salsa from chilis
Chicken
Black beans
Red onions
Mild jalepenos
Cheddar jack cheese
Garnish with cilantro and tomatoes after pulling from oven


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks really tasty!


----------



## chopper (Jan 21, 2012)

Yum!  I just love nachos!  Now I am hungry for some.


----------

